# Website Development Frameworks



## MattP (Aug 18, 2022)

I feel like producing a new personal website, I have had a domain sat dormant for a while and my current site doesn't really describe what I do anymore.

It will be a small website about me, the work I do (software), interests and also have the ability to post articles but this doesn't need to be overly integrated.  The output should be clean, efficient, mobile-compatible.  Articles will be intended as independent/unrelated items rather than an ongoing news/blog but should have ability for tags

I do not want to use a big PHP framework such as Wordpress.  I have worked on those for years and grown to hate them.

I am leaning towards trying a static site generator system with Markdown for the content.  It would be hosted on a fairly basic shared hosting (HTML, PHP, MySQL)

On my radar is Hugo I saw whilst browsing Github but would like to ask for any other recommendation/suggestions?

What's the in thing these days?


----------



## ccammack (Aug 18, 2022)

I use Hugo with github and Netlify for a personal blog and I like it a lot. Every time I push changes to a specific github repo, Netlify notices the change and then automatically builds and publishes the blog in less than a minute. I can't find the video tutorial I followed at the moment, but there are many similar ones out there. I think Hugo is also good for making non-blog sites like software documentation or portfolios. Because the result is static, adding features like comments and contact pages generally requires using a separate server, but there are many services out there to handle those kinds of features that are free for low-traffic sites.


----------

